# Weekly Competition 2013-50



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R' U F' R' F2 R' F' R'
*2. *U' F2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U'
*3. *U' F' R2 U R U2 R F
*4. *U R U F2 R2 U' F' U'
*5. *F U' F' R2 U R F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 F' D2 F D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' L B2 U' B L2 F2 L2 D2
*2. *B2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' U' R B L' B2 D R' F L' R2 B'
*3. *U2 F' U2 F D2 L2 B' F2 D2 F' U2 L B' L2 R' D' U L U' F' U2
*4. *R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F R2 U2 F' R' F2 D R B2 D' R2 F D' L2
*5. *L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L B F' L2 U' R' D' R' F R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw Rw2 U L' D2 L2 Rw R' F L B2 Fw' F' D' U' Fw' L2 Rw F L2 R' Fw F' Rw2 F D2 U F' L' R D2 B Rw F' R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' R' B'
*2. *R F' Uw2 Fw D' Fw' L2 F' D' U' F L' Rw' R' Uw' F2 Rw B' D2 Rw R2 D' F R B' Fw Rw2 D L D2 Fw2 D Uw F Uw2 Rw2 B Fw' D2 Uw'
*3. *D2 U2 Fw' F' L' D2 L B' D2 Uw' L2 R D2 Fw R' U' Rw' B D' U Fw' F L Fw R D Uw R Uw' Rw D' Rw' Uw U Rw R U' L U' L
*4. *L F' U' Fw L Uw Rw2 R' Uw L2 D B2 F D Fw2 L Rw2 Uw' F2 Uw' Rw' R' Fw2 R2 D B2 Fw' F Uw2 Fw2 L' B2 Rw R' D F' L2 U2 R2 D
*5. *Uw2 L B2 Fw' U2 L Rw2 B' R F2 L R Uw F2 Uw2 B' Fw F D' Uw2 B L Rw Fw' Uw' U' F2 D Fw F2 Rw' F R Fw U Fw Uw' U2 B Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *R F2 D2 B2 Bw' Fw L2 Bw' Fw2 L Rw' Bw' Uw2 Fw R' U' Bw D2 B' R B' R D' B' Uw2 Rw Bw F2 Rw' Dw' Lw' B2 Rw2 Bw Lw' D2 F L' Lw' Fw2 U2 L' Rw B' D' Fw U2 L D Lw Uw' Fw F2 Dw Bw F' D Dw2 Uw R
*2. *D B' Rw R F Uw' B' Bw F Lw' F2 L Fw Dw Uw2 U B Uw2 R U L' Dw U2 L' R2 Dw' U B2 F Rw' D2 F2 L' Dw Uw Fw2 R Uw Bw' Fw U' L' Lw2 D' B2 R2 Dw B' F Dw Uw' B2 Bw' Fw' Lw Bw' Rw2 U' F2 L
*3. *U2 B2 Fw2 D2 Bw' D2 U Rw' B' Dw L2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' F Lw' B2 L B2 Lw2 Rw' Fw' Lw' D' Dw2 U2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' L D Bw' D Fw2 L2 Dw R2 D U' Lw' D Fw2 L' Rw' Uw2 B2 D L2 Uw Bw2 Fw F2 U2 Bw' Dw Fw' L2 Rw Fw2 F
*4. *Uw L2 Uw2 Fw' Dw' Lw' Rw2 F2 Uw Fw' Rw2 D' B D' L2 Lw' R' Dw' L' Rw' Uw2 L F2 Lw2 Rw U Lw' Rw Uw R' Dw U2 B2 L R' D' Dw2 Lw R2 F' Lw2 Bw Uw B2 F' D Lw' Bw L' B Bw' Dw Rw' R2 D' Dw2 Lw2 B2 Bw' Fw
*5. *B' Fw' L' Dw' R D2 U2 R Bw' L2 Uw' B Uw U' Bw' Rw2 Uw' Bw2 U2 R' Dw2 Bw2 Lw Rw Bw L2 Rw2 F' Lw' Bw Dw L' R2 Fw' F' L' B2 D2 Uw' U' L' Lw2 Uw2 U2 R B' Bw' U2 Fw2 Dw Uw' B' L2 Lw2 R2 Fw' D Lw2 F' D'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 2F F' L' D2 3U2 2B2 2D2 U 2R2 2B2 3R2 R F2 U 3F' 2U 2L D 2U 3F' L' 3U B2 2F2 3U 2U' U' 2L B' L 3F2 U 3R' R2 B D 2L 2D R U L R' F 2R' 3F2 2F F L' R 2B' L D U2 B 2B2 2L' 2U' 2B2 3F2 2F' U2 R' B F2 U2 3F2 2D' B2 2F2
*2. *2D 2U' 3R 2R' 2B' U 2B 3F R2 U B' 2F2 2U' 3F2 3R2 3F' D2 2L' 3F' 2D2 R' B2 2F D 2D' 3U2 U 2B' 2R' 2B' 2U2 F' R B2 D R2 3F' 2F' 2L 3F L2 2R2 R' F2 2L2 F2 2R' 2D' B 3F2 L 2R2 U B2 3U U' B' 3F2 F' D' 2R2 3U 2B' 2F 3U F' R2 D' 2U' 2R2
*3. *2B2 3F2 2F2 3R 3F' 3R' 2F' 3R' 2R2 R2 2F 2R 2U 2L 2B2 2L' 2U' F2 3R' 2F2 F 2U2 B2 3F' 2D' 3R 2D2 2B2 2F2 F2 L 2R D2 2B2 2D2 3U 3R2 2D' 2R' U' B' 2F2 F' R' B2 L2 3R' 2D' 2F 2R' F L 2B2 2D L 3R2 2B 2D2 R2 2B U' 2F2 F 2D U2 2R2 3F' 3U 2R U'
*4. *L 2F 2U U' 3R' B' F D2 L 2B2 3F L' 2B' F R' 2D B' 2F2 2D2 2U U2 L2 2R2 2B' 2D' L' 2B2 2D2 3R' F2 R' D 2B2 3U U2 R2 2F2 3R2 3F2 F' R2 D 3U2 3R2 2R2 R F 2R' 3F 3U 2U R F' L2 2L' D2 2U R 3F2 2U' 2R2 3U' F' 3U' 2L 2D' L2 2R' B' R'
*5. *D R 2F2 2R 2B' U' F 2L U B' 3U' F2 2D2 F2 2R2 B2 3F2 2R2 2U2 U 2R2 3U' U2 R' B' U 2L' R2 2D' R 2D2 B2 3F D2 3R2 R' F2 L' 3F2 2F2 3R' 2R2 2U2 3F' 2L' 2B2 L 2R2 3F' F L' F L' 3F U2 3F2 3U B 2L U 3F2 2D2 2U L 3R' D' 2L D' 2R' 2D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L2 2F2 D' 3D2 3L 2R2 2B2 3B 2U2 U' 3R' 3D' R 2D 3D' 3F' L' 2L 3U' 3B2 2F2 F 2L' D2 3D2 3U2 B' L' 3L B2 2F 3U U 2F2 U 3L2 2B2 3B2 2F F2 2D2 2R' R' U 3F U' 2F' L' B' 2R2 U' B2 3D 3B 3L U 2F' 2R2 B 3L' 3R' D' 2D 3R2 3B' 3R 3D' 2U' 3R' F' 2U L 3D2 2R B 3D' F' 3R 3U' 3R' 3D' 3F' 2F' 2L2 B2 3B2 U 2R2 B 2L' 3L2 R' 2F' 2L 3L2 3U 3F' R2 3F 3R
*2. *3D2 3F 3U U B' 3F D2 3R2 R' 3F' 2D L2 2B' L 3L' R' U' 2B 3F' 3U 3B' D' U' 3R' 2B2 D L F' 3R U' 3R2 3D' 3F 2F' 2D' 3U' U 3B2 L' 3R2 3D 2L R2 3B D' 2L' 2B2 D 2R' 2F 2R' 3U2 3F L2 2L2 3L' R' D2 L2 3L' 3R2 2R2 2B2 2D2 F2 3D' 2U2 3L2 3D 3B2 2F2 F2 D 3U' 3F' 2D 3R F 2D' L' 3B' 3L R2 3B U2 L F 3R2 3B2 3F' F 3D 3B2 D' 2F' 3L 3R 2D2 2F U2
*3. *2D' 3F' 2D' L 3B U2 R2 3U2 2B2 2L 3L 3F 2R U R B2 3B' F2 R 2U' 3L 2D 3R2 D 3B' 3L2 U' L 2L' 2B 2F2 3L' 3B 2U' 3R2 F 2R' D 3D 3U2 2U 2B 3D' B' 2F U' 2L R 3B 3U' 2B2 2L' 3R2 2R2 3U2 2U 2R 3D U' 3F2 R D' 2U' R2 3F 3D' 3L2 3R F2 2D' 3U' 2L2 3R 2U 2B2 2R D2 2R' 3D 2R D2 3F' D' U R2 U' B2 2R' 2F' 3L 3B 2U2 2B2 L2 3D2 U2 B2 3F2 3R 3D
*4. *L R 3D 3L2 3D2 2U L' 2R' 2B F 3R' F2 2R 2F L2 3D2 R2 3F2 3R2 D2 L' 3L 2R 3F2 2U' 2B 3R2 U' 3R 2R' B 3B 3F 2F2 F2 3L 2R B2 3B' 3D2 2B' R2 3U 3F 2U' 2B F 3U' B2 3F' 2F' 3U 3F F2 3L U 2B L 2L2 3L 3R2 2D2 2U' F2 L D' 2D B' 3F 3D2 U R' B2 U 3B 2L 3R 2B2 2F2 R2 3U F D2 2D' 3D' 3L' B R' 2D' B2 L2 2L2 2B 3L2 B 2B2 3L' 2R R' B
*5. *2F2 2L 3R 2F2 L2 2L' 2R' D 2F' F2 L' 2R 2U' 2R2 3B F R' 2D B 3B 2R2 3B 3F L' 3L2 2R2 2F' 2U' 3L 3B2 2L' 3L' 3R2 2R' 2D 3U' 3B' 2R2 3B2 2F 3D 3U' 3B' D2 2L2 3F' D2 3R' 2U L2 3B L R2 B2 U 2R' 3D2 3L' F' D 2B2 3F' 2R' 3U' R 3D2 2U2 3F2 3D2 R2 2U' 3L 3U2 2L' 2D' 2F 3D2 2U' 3R B2 2U 3R' 2R' 3U 3L' U' B' 2B2 2L' 3D R' 2D 3R2 2R 3B' R 2F 2U' B2 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R U' F R' F' U' R2
*2. *U2 F' U R F U2 R' F U2 R'
*3. *R' F U' R' U2 R2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' L' F2 R2 B' R' B L U
*2. *F2 D2 L B2 D2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 R' B R' F' R2 D2 F U' L2 F'
*3. *F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D L2 D F2 L2 R' U' F2 U R B2 D F D U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw R2 U Fw' L' Rw R2 Uw2 Rw U' B2 Rw B' D R2 D R' F D' F R U' F' Uw2 R' B' Rw' Fw' Uw' L Rw R' B2 Rw R U
*2. *Uw' U' F L' Rw' B' F Uw' R2 U' R' U' Fw2 D2 L Fw2 D' B' Fw' D B2 Uw R F2 R2 D F2 L Rw2 R Fw' R2 D2 Fw R2 D' Fw U2 Rw2 U'
*3. *Rw' Fw2 F' R' U L2 R' B D' Rw2 D' L Rw' B' R U' L2 Fw2 U2 R Fw2 L2 R' F2 D' U2 R2 B U' Rw2 D2 B D2 R B2 D U L2 D' F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D U' Lw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw' Rw Dw Lw Uw B Uw' Rw' U' Lw' B Bw2 F' Dw' Uw B2 L2 R D2 L2 Dw U' Rw Fw Lw' Uw Bw2 Fw' Uw' Lw Dw U Fw Uw B2 Dw' B Lw2 D2 Rw2 R D2 Lw Rw2 D B' Bw' R' Uw2 Fw' Rw' Bw'
*2. *B D B Bw' D' L2 Lw D' Dw Bw' Lw2 F' U' Bw R2 Bw' Fw D' Dw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw D2 Dw' L' F Rw2 F' Dw2 U Lw2 Rw' R2 D U2 B2 Lw U' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw Lw' D B2 Fw' L' Lw U' Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw' Lw Dw2 Uw B2 L
*3. *Lw' Fw F' Lw2 Dw' Rw Uw2 B2 Fw2 F' Lw U2 B Bw U B' Bw F R2 Bw' U' Fw Rw D2 U L2 Dw2 R' D L Dw F' R U' B F Rw2 F2 Uw' Bw F D L2 Lw2 D Uw2 B' Fw F D' B L R Fw R2 B2 Dw' U2 B' R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R 2U2 2L 2R B' 3F 3U 2U2 U2 2F D2 F' 3U B' 2B' 2U' 2B2 3F2 2F2 L2 R' B' 2B' 2F' U' F' 2L2 2R' 2D B' 2D L2 D 2U' 2F' 2L' 3R 2D 3R2 B' 2F F2 2U' B2 2U2 L' 2R' 2U2 B' 3R' 3F2 2L2 3R 3F 2L2 B2 2B' F' 2L' 3F' 3R2 2D U 2R F U2 L R2 2D 3R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 3B' D2 L2 3D 3U U2 2F2 3D 3U' 2U2 B' 2R' B2 3U2 L 2L D B2 2R R 2B' D2 2F2 3R 3F' 3L R2 2B2 2L2 2U2 2R2 D' 2D' 2R' 2D2 2R' B2 F2 L2 2D 2L 3D' L2 D' 3D 2U 2F' 3U 2F2 F2 U2 R' 2D2 2B 2F' U2 R D' 2R 3D 2B2 3B 2R' D2 2B2 3D2 3U2 2R 3U2 F2 2R' 3B' R' 3B2 2D2 2U2 2R 2D2 3L' B 3F2 D2 3L' 3F' L 3L R 2D2 3D 3B' 3U 2U' R' D2 3B2 F' D2 2B' 2F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F R2 U2 F L U F L D U'
*2. *F L2 B2 D2 F' L2 B D2 B' U2 F2 R' F' U' L R' F' D' L' U2
*3. *F2 L D2 R' B2 U2 L F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' D L' R B' R2 F U' F
*4. *L D2 F U L2 B D R' L' U' L2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B
*5. *L2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L B D' R' F2 D B R D2 F2
*6. *U R2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 U F2 U F R' B' L B' U F2 L2 D L2
*7. *L B D' R' B' R' U F B' D R' L B2 U2 L B2 U2 R' L2 B2 R'
*8. *U' R B L2 U2 D' R2 D B D R' U2 R2 L' U2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L'
*9. *L2 F D2 L2 F' D2 F R2 F L2 D2 U' R' B U2 R2 F' U' R' B' U2
*10. *B2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D' B L B U' B' D U' F
*11. *F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 D F' L' U' F2 L D2 L' U' R2 U'
*12. *D L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 L D' L B D' U2 L D2 R2 U'
*13. *D2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B' F2 L2 F D F' L' R2 F2 R' B U F D2 L'
*14. *R2 U2 B' F' U2 B' R2 B U2 B' U2 R' B D2 U F2 D2 F U' L
*15. *B2 R2 U F2 U B2 U B2 L2 R2 B' R F2 D2 U L' R2 U B D
*16. *D' U L2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L' D' F' R B R' B F R' U'
*17. *L2 U2 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 B' R' B' F D2 L' U L2 B R B'
*18. *F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 F' L D' R' B2 R2 B R2 U'
*19. *F L' D B2 L' U2 R' L' U' L2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 B U2 D2 L2
*20. *B U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 U B' U' B D2 R' D' B2 R' F2
*21. *B U F' L2 F U2 R' B2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 B'
*22. *R2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U2 L' D L' U2 L B R U B U2
*23. *U2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B L U R2 D R B' F' L2 B'
*24. *D' B R L B' R U D R2 L' D B2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2
*25. *D2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 U2 L R D' F R' D2 F U B' D U B'
*26. *D2 B F U2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 D' F L' R2 F L' D2 B2 R' B'
*27. *D2 B2 L F2 R U2 R F2 R U2 F L' F2 D B' L' U' B U2 R'
*28. *D2 B2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 B' F2 L2 U2 L F' R U' F D F' R2 F2 U
*29. *B U2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 B F2 D2 F2 D' F L2 F D' L B' L2 B2
*30. *D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D U' R' F' D2 L2 R2 F' D' R' D U
*31. *D2 F2 L B2 R' U2 R D2 L' D L F2 D2 R2 F' R D R U B
*32. *R2 U L2 R2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D2 L2 R D B L' U' F2 R B L' U2
*33. *D' U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U L2 R2 U2 R U R2 F' L' B F2 U2 L U2
*34. *U' B2 U B2 L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U2 F U2 L2 D' F' L D2 R D F'
*35. *B2 L U R L' D2 B' D L' B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 L2 F2 B2
*36. *D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 B D' R B' L R D2 B2 D2 F D'
*37. *D' L2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 F' U' B2 R D' L U R B' R'
*38. *R2 B2 L2 B L2 F' L2 D2 U2 R2 F' U' F2 R' B D' L2 D2 U2 R' F2
*39. *U' R U' R2 U R' L2 U B R' U L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 B2 U B2 D'
*40. *U F' U' D' R D B R2 L B D2 B2 U2 B R2 B D2 F' D2 L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F B U D2 R U' R' L F' D2 L' U2 R L2 U2 D2 B2 R' U2 R
*2. *B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' F2 L' B2 U F' R' B F2 U' F U2
*3. *F2 U' B2 D' U B2 L2 D' L2 U R' B2 R2 B2 U' L' B' U F L B'
*4. *F' L2 F' L2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 B' U' F2 R U R F' U' B U2 R
*5. *F U L' D' R F D B U' F2 L' F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' D2 R L2 D F2 U' R2 L D2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' D2 B2 U' D2
*2. *L2 B' U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 F D2 L B2 R' D' R B' U2 F D U2
*3. *D2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 R B2 L2 D U' R' F' R
*4. *D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 D B2 L2 D' F R2 F U2 L' F2 R B' U' F2
*5. *D2 L2 F D2 F' L2 F D2 B2 L2 F' R F2 L B D2 B2 R' D' U' F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U2 B' L' U R' B' U F R U' F
*2. *F2 D' U2 F2 D2 U L2 D' L2 F2 R F D B' U' F L2 U2 B D' L'
*3. *B2 R2 F R2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L D L' R' D2 U L R B' D2 U
*4. *F2 L F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' L' B R2 F R D B2 F2
*5. *L2 B2 U2 L2 R B2 U2 R B2 U2 R' D' L2 F U' L D' B U L F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F R2 F' L2 B D2 U2 F' L2 F L' B L' D L B' D R' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U' F' U2 F' R2 U F2 R' U'
*3. *D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 D F2 U L B U L2 U L' D F' U2 F'
*4. *L2 U' L2 R U Fw F2 D B' Rw2 Fw2 U2 F' D Rw Uw' Rw2 Fw' F' D' B' L' F U F' R2 B' Fw' F2 U Rw F Rw' R' Fw' F2 Uw F' Rw B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U' F2 U F R2 U R U'
*3. *D2 B D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 R' B' L' F' D2 U' F D2 L' B
*4. *D' L2 Rw' U' Fw U2 Fw2 Rw' Fw U2 L R2 B' F L R B' Rw F' Rw' R' Fw' Rw D' B2 Rw R' D Uw' L2 R' U B Fw2 D U Fw D2 B' Fw
*5. *Fw D2 F2 Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 B2 Uw' B' Bw2 Dw R2 B2 Bw' F2 L2 Bw F R2 Fw Lw R2 B2 Uw' R2 Dw Lw' Dw2 Rw2 B Fw2 D2 L2 B' Bw Dw2 L' R' Uw Bw2 L' Bw' Dw' Lw Bw2 Fw F' Dw' B Lw' Rw Bw Fw2 Uw2 Bw F L2 Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=5,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=6 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=0,d=2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-5 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R L' B R L' B' U r' u
*2. *U B L' R B' R U' R r' b
*3. *U' R' B' R B R' U L l b' u'
*4. *L' R U' B' U' L R' B l' r' b
*5. *R U L' B R U' L B' l b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 4) / (6, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-1, -4)
*2. *(3, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-4, 1) / (0, -4)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -2)
*4. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-3, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) /
*5. *(-3, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' R U' R L D U' R U'
*2. *R U' L D' L' D L U'
*3. *D' U' L' D' U' R' U L' R'
*4. *R' U D R' D U L
*5. *D L' R' U L D L' R


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2013)

Skewb: 10.31, 10.61, (14.43), 14.11, (9.91) = 11.68
Pyra: 3.57, 3.98, 3.68, 3.48, 3.31 = 3.58
The solutions to the last two were almost identical...


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Dec 10, 2013)

*2x2 : *(5.54), 6.20, 5.81, (7.11), 6.13 = *6.05*
*3x3 : *16.57, 18.44, 16.57, (15.74), (DNF) = *17.19*
*5x5 : *(1:48.35), 1:59.12, 1:56.54, (2:00.51), 1:53.14 = *1:56.27*
*6x6 : *3:17.38, (3:14.09), 3:22.06, (3:24.00), 3:18.68 = *3:19.37*
*7x7 : *4:40.25, 4:34.87, 4:42.35, (4:42.45), (4:14.88) = *4:39.16*
*OH : *(1:04.46), 47.24, (35.41), 50.52, 52.18 = *49.98*
*MTS : *58.39, DNF, 57.79, 45.21, (44.83) = *53.80*
*2-4 relay : 1:25.76*
*2-5 relay : 3:28.86*
*Clock : *(16.52), (20.80), 16.56, 19.02, 17.36 = *17.65*
*Megaminx : *1:41.41, 1:43.00, 1:45.30, (1:37.97), (1:47.08) = *1:43.24*
*Pyraminx : *6.54, (6.57), 5.84, 5.18, (5.08) = *5.85*
*Square-1 : *34.87, (30.18), (DNF), 38.29, 38.07 = *37.08*
*Skewb : *16.09, (9.75), 23.76, (26.06), 25.92 = *21.92*


----------



## windhero (Dec 10, 2013)

*2x2*
best time: 5.78
worst time: 9.23
5.78, 8.46, 9.23, 6.88, 6.63
current avg5: *7.32* (σ = 0.99)

*3x3*
best time: 17.90
worst time: 21.04
17.90, 20.04, 21.04, 18.61, 18.50
current avg5: *19.05* (σ = 0.86)

*4x4*
best time: 56.65
worst time: 1:17.16
1:01.45, 56.65, 1:00.25, 1:17.16, 1:03.28
current avg5: *1:01.66* (σ = 1.53)

*5x5*
best time: 2:30.31
worst time: 2:49.87
2:39.53, 2:49.87, 2:30.31, 2:36.57, 2:49.12
current avg5: *2:41.74 *(σ = 6.56)
*
2x2-4x4 relay
1:45.97

2x2-5x5 relay
4:17.07*



Pfft, sub par solves except for 4x4. 2x2-5x5 relay was great until I started 5x5, was done with 2x2-4x4 at 1:30.

Not my day I suppose.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2013)

*5x5x5:* 21:46.23 19:06.88 DNS DNS DNS = DNF
comment: 14:25 memo, 12:30ish memo
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF 20:53.77
comment: memo times averaging about 12 minutes


----------



## Roman (Dec 11, 2013)

3BLD: DNF(1:09.64), *58.51*, DNF(52.35)
4BLD: DNF, *3:30.83*[1:34.24]
5BLD: DNF, DNF(6:00.46), DNF. comment: (//_-)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 14, 2013)

2x2x2: 6.10 = 7.12, 5.95, (9.64), (3.65), 5.23
3x3x3: 17.59 = (14.53), (19.42), 16.81, 18.86, 17.11
4x4x4: 1:29.25 = 1:30.33, 1:24.41, 1:33.02, (1:20.55), (1:45.31)
5x5x5: 2:48.05 = (3:16.06), 2:57.40, (2:25.49), 2:57.93, 2:28.82 PB single I belive
6x6x6: 5:44.64 = 6:43.90, (4:50.08), (DNF(5:24.83)), 5:14.03, 5:16.00
7x7x7: 8:43.67 = (9:28.28), 8:26.99, (8:06.55), 9:18.76, 8:25.26

3x3x3 OH: 43.57 = 38.31, 45.29, (37.22), (53.78), 47.11
3x3x3 W/ Feet: 6:46.98 = 6:50.82, (5:40.29), 6:33.11, 6:57.00, (7:28.41)
3x3x3 MTS: 1:02.34 = (1:22.48), 57.81, 1:10.19, (57.61), 59.03 close to sub-1 again
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 43 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: F R2 F’ L2 B D2 U2 F’ L2 F L’ B L’ D L B’ D R’ U2
Inverse Scramble: U2 R D’ B L’ D’ L B’ L F’ L2 F U2 D2 B’ L2 F R2 F’
On Inverse scramble
Eo-line: R’ D2 F2 L F R 
Switch to regular w/ premoves R’ F’ L’ F2 D2 R
2x2x3: U2 L2 D’ U L’ U2 L U L’
Switch to inverse w/ premoves L U’ L’ U2 L U’ D L2 U2
Eo-line: R’ D2 F2 L F R 
F2L: D L’ D’ L’ D2 L’ D2 L D2 L’
Switch to regular 2/ premoves L D2 L’ D2 L D2 L D L D’ R’ F’ L’ F2 D2 R
2x2x3: U2 L2 D’ U L’ U2 L U L’
OLL: R D’ L’ D R’ D’ L
PLL: F2 R’ D’ R F2 L’ U L’ U’ L2 D2

Solution: U2 L2 D’ U L’ U2 L U L’ R D’ L’ D R’ D L F2 R’ D’ R F2 L’ U L’ U’ L2 D2 L D2 L’ D2 L D2 L D L D’ R’ F’ L’ F2 D2 R



2-4 relay: 2:00.58
2-5 relay: 4:25.59 really good!!!

Magic: 2.36 = (2.91), 2.53, (1.90), 2.29, 2.27
Master Magic: 6.17 = 6.52, 5.27, 6.72, (6.87), (5.24)
Clock: 29.99 = 38.15, 25.11, (21.36, (DNF(24.36)), 26.72
Megaminx: 2:09.08 = 2:21.47, 2:01.31, (1:59.61), 2:04.46, (2:22.03)
Pyraminx: 16.42 = (21.07), 19.75, 14.50, 15.01, (12.81) awesome!
Sq-1: 54.69 = 51.20, (1:04.01), 53.64, (46.17), 59.23
Skewb: 21.78 = 23.18, 25.72, 16.43, (32.17), (8.76) PB


----------



## mangocuber (Dec 14, 2013)

3x3:
best time: 26.78
Worst Time 35.88
35.88,34.03,28.47,27.78,35.36
Average: 32.62
2x2:
Best time:04.76
Worst time: 14.41
07.74,04.76,14.41,09.80,09.33
avg 08.96


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2013)

*3x3:* 15.72, 16.36, (16.64), (13.08), 13.25 = 15.11
*4x4:* (1:05.86), 54.52, (52.00), 56.45, 57.22 = 56.06
*5x5:* 1:34.63, (1:48.20), (1:33.99), 1:38.05, 1:40.42 = 1:37.70
*6x6:* (2:55.44), (3:18.29), 3:14.04, 3:13.76, 2:55.70 = 3:07.83
*7x7:* 4:17.92, (4:26.05), 4:23.62, 4:03.97, (3:57.97) = 4:15.17
*OH:* (42.76), (27.35), 41.64, 37.51, 30.26 = 36.47
*Megaminx:* 1:51.88, (1:49.22), 1:51.09, 2:14.68, (2:32.21) = 1:59.22
*Pyraminx:* (9.00), (11.73), 9.52, 9.94, 9.27 = 9.58
*Square-1:* 34.05, 30.56, (36.02), 26.63, (25.56) = 30.41

A relatively good session overall. Super happy with another sub4 7x7. I realised that the only thing standing between me and much better times at bigcubes is my own laziness during solves. Time to get focussed; bring it on faz!


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 15, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 8.86 (11.31) 10.33 9.15 (8.44) = *9.45* 
*3x3x3*: 21.35 (20.36) 23.98 23.90 (24.09) = *23.08* 
*4x4x4*: 2:26.13 (1:57.28) 2:22.40 (2:48.81) 2:26.15 = *2:24.89* 
*5x5x5*: (7:38.11) DNS DNS DNS DNS = *DNF* 
*Pyraminx*: 26.59 23.52 27.60 (32.41) (20.17) = *25.90*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 17, 2013)

Results: congrats Iggy, mycube & bryson

*2x2x2*(25)

 2.19 Coolster01
 2.70 XTowncuber
 2.96 stevecho816
 3.21 riley
 3.75 TheDubDubJr
 3.79 Iggy
 3.91 bryson azzopard
 3.91 yuxuibbs
 4.04 mycube
 4.26 SweetSolver
 4.91 Lid
 4.93 larosh12
 5.29 Regimaster
 5.33 qaz
 5.66 giorgi
 5.88 Mikel
 6.05 bacyril
 6.10 Jaysammey777
 6.19 rona3
 7.32 windhero
 7.35 Schmidt
 8.96 mangocuber
 9.45 MarcelP
 9.60 LostGent
 23.69 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(30)

 9.84 XTowncuber
 11.23 stevecho816
 11.77 riley
 12.31 TheDubDubJr
 12.70 mycube
 12.79 yuxuibbs
 13.04 Iggy
 13.61 bryson azzopard
 15.11 Dene
 15.29 typeman5
 15.81 giorgi
 16.82 Mikel
 16.89 Regimaster
 17.19 bacyril
 17.30 rona3
 17.59 Jaysammey777
 17.62 qaz
 17.89 Kenneth Svendson
 17.90 Perff
 18.26 Lid
 19.05 windhero
 20.09 notfeliks
 21.13 Schmidt
 21.67 larosh12
 23.08 MarcelP
 27.48 LostGent
 32.62 mangocuber
 34.94 ComputerGuy365
 36.95 MatsBergsten
 44.62 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(20)

 43.76 Lapinsavant
 50.24 mycube
 51.29 TheDubDubJr
 52.12 Iggy
 52.39 riley
 56.06 Dene
 59.43 bryson azzopard
 1:01.66 windhero
 1:02.88 yuxuibbs
 1:12.87 Lid
 1:13.25 giorgi
 1:13.63 Regimaster
 1:29.25 Jaysammey777
 1:34.34 MatejMuzatko
 1:35.53 rona3
 1:37.99 Mikel
 1:45.05 Schmidt
 2:06.24 LostGent
 2:24.89 MarcelP
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:32.84 mycube
 1:37.70 Dene
 1:47.63 bryson azzopard
 1:51.17 Iggy
 1:56.27 bacyril
 2:20.77 yuxuibbs
 2:32.22 Mikel
 2:41.74 windhero
 2:47.85 notfeliks
 2:48.05 Jaysammey777
 3:17.28 MatejMuzatko
 DNF Schmidt
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF MarcelP
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:07.83 Dene
 3:14.83 bryson azzopard
 3:19.37 bacyril
 5:02.09 Mikel
 5:44.64 Jaysammey777
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:15.17 Dene
 4:39.16 bacyril
 8:43.67 Jaysammey777
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 17.56 stevecho816
 18.01 yuxuibbs
 22.16 mycube
 25.19 riley
 27.15 Lid
 27.50 TheDubDubJr
 28.52 bryson azzopard
 30.50 giorgi
 31.46 Iggy
 36.47 Dene
 37.60 Regimaster
 39.03 Kenneth Svendson
 43.57 Jaysammey777
 49.98 bacyril
 53.96 larosh12
 DNF Mikel
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:22.57 Kenneth Svendson
 6:46.98 Jaysammey777
 DNF Iggy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 16.06 XTowncuber
 16.07 riley
 17.69 stevecho816
 18.44 Iggy
 29.15 bryson azzopard
 31.93 Mikel
 34.58 MatsBergsten
 43.98 qaz
 52.43 Lid
 DNF Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 38.43 Iggy
 46.47 mycube
 57.12 riley
 58.51 Roman
 1:00.43 Mikel
 1:10.44 MatsBergsten
 1:47.65 bryson azzopard
 5:44.52 Schmidt
 DNF qaz
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 3:30.83 Roman
 3:31.61 Iggy
 4:55.80 MatsBergsten
 9:53.23 bryson azzopard
12:29.60 qaz
 DNF mycube
 DNF Mikel
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

11:29.40 mycube
12:42.60 MatsBergsten
20:05.67 Mikel
20:53.77 cmhardw
30:16.71 bryson azzopard
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
 DNF Roman
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

38:45.22 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

10/10 (51:32)  MatsBergsten
3/3 ( 4:34)  mycube
2/3 ( 2:53)  Iggy
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 53.80 bacyril
 1:02.34 Jaysammey777
 1:22.46 bryson azzopard
 2:05.58 Mikel
 DNF Iggy
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:05.56 riley
 1:07.84 mycube
 1:21.77 bryson azzopard
 1:25.76 bacyril
 1:27.58 Iggy
 1:34.89 yuxuibbs
 1:41.63 giorgi
 1:45.97 windhero
 1:54.28 Mikel
 2:00.58 Jaysammey777
 2:20.18 Schmidt
 2:54.38 LostGent
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:44.83 mycube
 3:11.56 Iggy
 3:11.65 bryson azzopard
 3:28.86 bacyril
 4:03.72 yuxuibbs
 4:17.07 windhero
 4:25.59 Jaysammey777
 4:45.52 Mikel
*Magic*(4)

 0.92 SweetSolver
 1.36 Mikel
 2.18 Iggy
 2.36 Jaysammey777
*Master Magic*(3)

 4.17 SweetSolver
 4.20 Iggy
 6.17 Jaysammey777
*Skewb*(10)

 6.16 Odder
 9.53 antoineccantin
 11.68 Tim Major
 13.84 Iggy
 13.96 Piotrek
 18.36 Mikel
 19.94 Schmidt
 21.78 Jaysammey777
 21.92 bacyril
 30.01 riley
*Clock*(10)

 9.25 Perff
 11.46 Iggy
 12.82 yuxuibbs
 14.53 bryson azzopard
 15.47 Mikel
 17.45 riley
 17.65 bacyril
 19.36 mycube
 29.02 Schmidt
 29.99 Jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(16)

 3.58 Tim Major
 3.79 Iggy
 5.85 bacyril
 6.71 TheDubDubJr
 7.18 riley
 7.42 yuxuibbs
 7.58 Regimaster
 7.84 notfeliks
 9.15 giorgi
 9.58 Dene
 11.43 bryson azzopard
 13.02 Schmidt
 15.75 Mikel
 16.42 Jaysammey777
 17.18 LostGent
 25.90 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:32.79 Iggy
 1:43.24 bacyril
 1:58.25 mycube
 1:59.22 Dene
 2:08.44 bryson azzopard
 2:09.08 Jaysammey777
*Square-1*(8)

 20.71 Iggy
 23.61 Lid
 30.41 Dene
 37.08 bacyril
 54.69 Jaysammey777
 56.77 bryson azzopard
 1:12.20 Mikel
 1:29.79 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

28 mycube
29 okayama
33 qaz
37 Iggy
43 Jaysammey777
69 Mikel

*Contest results*

263 Iggy
211 mycube
206 bryson azzopard
161 Mikel
153 riley
143 bacyril
139 Jaysammey777
138 yuxuibbs
121 Dene
105 TheDubDubJr
101 MatsBergsten
88 stevecho816
81 giorgi
78 Lid
72 XTowncuber
71 Regimaster
68 Schmidt
68 qaz
64 windhero
38 rona3
35 Roman
35 notfeliks
32 Kenneth Svendson
32 larosh12
29 MarcelP
27 Tim Major
27 Perff
27 SweetSolver
27 Coolster01
26 LostGent
24 Lapinsavant
24 typeman5
21 MatejMuzatko
20 cmhardw
15 okayama
13 mangocuber
11 Odder
10 antoineccantin
7 Piotrek
6 ComputerGuy365
4 RicardoRix


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 18, 2013)

3rd yay! lets try for 2nd for next week


----------

